# Tile is 1/2" higher than the wood floor



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Why not? There are thresholds for differing floor heights. Wood to carpet. Tile to wood, whatever. If you want a perfectly flat transition, ie. no threshold; then just put down 1/2" osb underlayment and lay the hardwood.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

If the tile is higher use bull nose edging pieces


----------



## Karde (Sep 13, 2008)

*Grandpa Bud: *I agree that OSB to raise the floor would be ideal, but this would mean the entire first floor and get expensive (I am still considering it though).

*Bob: *I like the idea of a bull nose, but I am concerned that it may be a trip hazard. Are you of the opinion that at a height of 1/2" that I should not be concerned?


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> If the tile is higher use bull nose edging pieces


 This !


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Another posibility if you have 12 feet of floor space running out into your living room from the tile edge would be to put a 1-1/2 wide x 1/2" furring strip at the tile. Then every 16 inches put down a 7/16, then a 3/8, then a 5/16, then a 1/4, then a 3/16, then a 1/8, then a 1/16 inch furring strip. I really don't think you will see the slope @ 1/16" per 16 inches.


----------



## Floordude (Apr 23, 2009)

That's a good one Grandpa Bud. That might be the best way IMO.



Grampa Bud said:


> Another posibility if you have 12 feet of floor space running out into your living room from the tile edge would be to put a 1-1/2 wide x 1/2" furring strip at the tile. Then every 16 inches put down a 7/16, then a 3/8, then a 5/16, then a 1/4, then a 3/16, then a 1/8, then a 1/16 inch furring strip. I really don't think you will see the slope @ 1/16" per 16 inches.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have almost exactly the same situation at my house. I made my own oak transition piece, 3-1/2 inches wide, 3/4 inch thick, back cut with a 3/4 inch wide, 1/2 inch deep dado to cover the tile. I cut a 30 degree bevel on the front of the transition piece, works fine, no trip problem, looks good. Or you can buy a standard transition piece from Bruce or another company that can accommodate most any transition height.


----------



## Karde (Sep 13, 2008)

Daniel Holzman said:


> I have almost exactly the same situation at my house. I made my own oak transition piece, 3-1/2 inches wide, 3/4 inch thick, back cut with a 3/4 inch wide, 1/2 inch deep dado to cover the tile. I cut a 30 degree bevel on the front of the transition piece, works fine, no trip problem, looks good. Or you can buy a standard transition piece from Bruce or another company that can accommodate most any transition height.



I thought about doing something like this too, but the wife is worried about how it will look.

Do you have a picture or two of your install that you wouldn't mind sharing?


----------

